# [SOLVED] DHCP server not assigning IPs



## ozdroid (Nov 30, 2010)

Howdy,

We have a Windows SBS 2008 server running DHCP server.

All has been working ok until recently where workstations are failing to be assigned an IP. After trying to obtain an IP they get a APIPA IP of 169.254.*.*. :sigh:

Any ideas on how to troubleshoot this?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: DHCP server not assigning IPs*

I assume you've verified the the relevant services are running on the SBS server?

What type of information is in the event viewer on the SBS server and a client that's having the issue?

That may give some clue as to the source of the issue.


----------



## ozdroid (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: DHCP server not assigning IPs*

Thanks for the quick reply JMPC.

All DHCP services were running.

The Windows firewall on the server was set to block incoming connections. Disabling the firewall instantly allowed clients to obtain an IP.


----------

